# Pourquoi ?



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi se voit on dans un miroir ?

Pourquoi y-a-t-il l'écho ?

Pourquoi l'eau mouille ?

Pourquoi la glace flotte ?

Pourquoi l'espace est-il silencieux ?

Pourquoi a-t-on les yeux rouges sur une photo ? 

Pourquoi respirer de l'hélium fait-il parler plus aigu ?

Pourquoi la colle .... colle ? 

Pourquoi les personnages de dessins animée n'ont que 4 doights ? 

Pourquoi attribue-t-on le chiffre 666 au diable ?

Pourquoi dit-on que la chat à 9 vies ?

Pourquoi l'effaceur efface ?

Pourquoi le comptage des points au tennis est-il si bizarre ?

Pourquoi certaines peronnes sont-elles somnambules ?

Pourquoi les chatouilles font rires ? 

Pourquoi plus de femmes sur terre que d'hommes ?

Pourquoi y-a-t-il un "f" à clef ? 

Pourquoi il n'y a pas de correcteur d'orthographe sur Mac G? 

Pourquoi ce thread ? 

Pourquoi, pourquoi ? ..... 


Pourquoi ? parceque ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi postes-tu le même sujet qu'OranginaSanguine?


----------



## Franswa (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi se voit on dans un miroir ?
> 
> Pourquoi y-a-t-il l'écho ?
> 
> ...


 Pourquoi tu te poses des questions ?


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi postes-tu le même sujet qu'OranginaSanguine?


Ben euh :hein: pourtant j'ai fait une recherche !  Poouurrrqquuuooiii ?


----------



## kisco (19 Août 2005)

pourquoi je répond ça ?


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu te poses des questions ?


Parceque je me fais un peu ch... ! et faut bien s'occupper en refaisant le monde !


----------



## Franswa (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi tu claques des dents ? :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (19 Août 2005)

Pour le "f" de clef, c'est le "v" de "clave" (clavier, conclave, clavicule...) qui a fait du transformisme.

J'ai d'autres réponses, mais on verra plus tard


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu claques des dents ? :mouais:


Parceque j'ai peur !

Pourquoi dit-on qu'il fait un froid de canard ?


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour le "f" de clef, c'est le "v" de "clave" (clavier, conclave, clavicule...) qui a fait du transformisme.
> 
> J'ai d'autres réponses, mais on verra plus tard


Tes lumières seront les bienvenues ... et pourquoi la lumière est blanche ?


----------



## daffyb (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi se voit on dans un miroir ?


Parce que l'onde lumineuse de réfléchie


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y-a-t-il l'écho ?


parce que l'onde sonnore est renvoyée par un mur, par exemple


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'eau mouille ?


 Parce qu'on a défini la sensation de mouiller comme cela


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la glace flotte ?


 Parce que la densité de la glace est plus faible que celle de l'eau


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'espace est-il silencieux ?


 Parce qu'il est vide (ou proche du vide) et que le son qu iest une onde ne peut se propager


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi a-t-on les yeux rouges sur une photo ?


 Parce qu'on voit la cornée qui est gorgée de sang


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi respirer de l'hélium fait-il parler plus aigu ?


 Parce que cela modifie la tension des cordes vocales


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la colle .... colle ?


 Parce qu'il y a un liant et d'ailleurs, cela dépend de la colle


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les personnages de dessins animée n'ont que 4 doights ?


 parce que faire un pouce c'est chiant


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi attribue-t-on le chiffre 666 au diable ?


 pourquoi pas 


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dit-on que la chat à 9 vies ?


 c'est pas plutot 7 


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'effaceur efface ?


 C'est une réaction chimique, comme la javelle blanchie ou l'eau oxygénée


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le comptage des points au tennis est-il si bizarre ?


 C'est encore ces anglais


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi certaines peronnes sont-elles somnambules ?


 Pourquoi certaines personnes sont malades et pas d'autre ?? il s'agit d'un disfonctionnement phisiologique qui empêche les muscles de se mettre au repos pendant la nuit


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les chatouilles font rires ?


 non, moi, ça me fait rien


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi plus de femmes sur terre que d'hommes ?


 Il vaut mieux ça que le contraire si tu ne veux pas qu'est espèce disparraisse


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y-a-t-il un "f" à clef ?


 on peut aussi l'écrire comme ça clé


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il n'y a pas de correcteur d'orthographe sur Mac G?


 Parce que c'est intégré à Safari


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ce thread ?


 Parce que tu ne sais pas grand chose 


			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, pourquoi ? .....
> 
> 
> Pourquoi ? parceque ...


Alors la prochaine fois que tu te pose des question aussi "basiques" ouvre une encyclopédie ou google


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

Parce que.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi se voit on dans un miroir ?




A cause de la dualité onde/corpuscule de la nature de la lumière qui en présence de certaines structures moléculaires particulière, se voit réfléchie dans une seule direction 



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi y-a-t-il l'écho ?



Même raison que la lumière, sauf que là ça ne se passe pas au niveau moléculaire, chaque fois que la conformation du terrain (ex : murs nus dans une pièce vide) permet aux ondes sonores de rebondir dans une direction unique.



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'eau mouille ?



Parce que sa tension superficielle est inférieure à celle de la poule. si c'était le contraire, au lieu d'avoir des poules mouillées, on aurait de l'eau poulée 



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la glace flotte ?



Parce que c'est de l'eau, mais qui prend plus de place que sous sa forme liquide, donc même quantité sous un plus grand volume = densité moindre.



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'espace est-il silencieux ?



Pas d'air pour véhiculer les ondes sonores, et de toutes façons, pas d'oreilles pour les écouter.



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi a-t-on les yeux rouges sur une photo ?



Mais il n'y a pas que sur les photos, que tu as les yeux rouges ! (présence de sang dans la gelée (dont je ne me souviens plus du nom) qui remplit le globe oculaire, qui est illuminé par le flash)



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi respirer de l'hélium fait-il parler plus aigu ?



Parce que la vitesse du son dans l'hélium est plus élevée que dans l'air



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la colle .... colle ?



En raison de la "force faible", interaction qui agit entre les atomes de colle et ceux du matériau auquel elle est appliquée.



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les personnages de dessins animée n'ont que 4 doights ?



Parce qu'en général, ils ont de gros doigts, avec cinq, ça leur ferait de vilaines mains.



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il n'y a pas de correcteur d'orthographe sur Mac G?



Parce qu'il y en a un dans le navigateur que tu utilises pour y accéder (et s'il n'y en a pas, tu devrais changer de navigateur).



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ce thread ?



Une forme un peu spéciale de flood



			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, pourquoi ? .....
> 
> 
> Pourquoi ? parceque ...



Ben là, t'as trouvé la réponse tout seul


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que l'onde lumineuse de réfléchie
> 
> parce que l'onde sonnore est renvoyée par un mur, par exemple
> 
> ...



dites donc, vous, t'as pas un peu fini de me griller !


----------



## daffyb (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tes lumières seront les bienvenues ... et pourquoi la lumière est blanche ?


La lumière *polychromatique *est blanche. Un corps qui émet de la lumière le fait sur le plage de longueur d'onde plus ou moins importante...
Un laser est monochromatique, et émet de la lumière qui n'est pas blanche. Donc la lumière n'est pas blanche et elle fonction du coprs qui l'émet


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

Le problème est que Pascal 77 et Daffyb vous n'avez pas les mêmes réponses pour chaque question comment je fais moi ?


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

Qui a raison qui a tort : That's is the question ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> La lumière *polychromatique *est blanche. Un corps qui émet de la lumière le fait sur le plage de longueur d'onde plus ou moins importante...
> Un laser est monochromatique, et émet de la lumière qui n'est pas blanche. Donc la lumière n'est pas blanche et elle fonction du coprs qui l'émet



Elle est surtout fonction de sa fréquence, la lumière est une onde électromagnétique de même nature que les ondes radio, mais de fréquence plus élevée, sa plage de fréquence est coincée entre les infra rouges (la "chaleur") et les ultra violets, et tout comme un récepteur radio est règlé pour decevoir les fréquences "métriques", "décimétriques" ou "centimétriques" (plus la fréquencec est élevée, plus la longueur d'onde est courte), notre ½il est règlé pour recevoir une partie des fréquences "micrométriques" où "nanométriques", ch'sais pu bien, mes cours de physique datent de trente cinq ans.


----------



## daffyb (19 Août 2005)

Ben nan nos réponses ne se crontredisent pas mais se complètent


----------



## daffyb (19 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est surtout fonction de sa fréquence(...)


Heu longeur d'onde et Fréquence, c'est tout de même pareil (à l'inverse près  )


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

C'est a Philippe Vandel qui faut demander ça 

Salut fillotin


----------



## Gregg (19 Août 2005)

Mais pourquoi est il si méchant ????


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que cela modifie la tension des cordes vocales





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que la vitesse du son dans l'hélium est plus élevée que dans l'air



Preuve n°1 ...


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi est il si méchant ????


Tiens bonjour toi ....  il a pas dû te voir aujourd'hui  mais il est pas si méchant que ça


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

Si tu me le permets Daffyb, j'apporte quelques précisions. J'aime ça donner des précisions  


			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que l'onde lumineuse de réfléchie


Le miroir est constitué d'une vitre et d'une "feuille" métallique. C'est ce métal qui renvoie l'image comme une lame de couteau par ex.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> parce que l'onde sonnore est renvoyée par un mur, par exemple


Tout a fait. Il faut que l'onde sonore soit redirigée vers le point d'origine. À propos de l'echo sur une ligne téléphonique, alors là je sais pô  .



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'on a défini la sensation de mouiller comme cela


Euh, là je mets un bémol. l'eau ne mouille pas toujours. Mets une goutte sur ta peau et elle restera en forme de boulette : Ça mouille pas. Par contre, si tu mets du savon sur ta peau, alors la moidre goutte va s'étaler autant qu'elle peut. C'est une histoire de tension superficielle et de tensioactifs... Mais là je sens que je pousse un peu loin.. Je me tais.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que la densité de la glace est plus faible que celle de l'eau


Oui. Et pourquoi la densité de la glace est plus faible que celle de l'eau ? Parce que quand l'eau gèle, des bulles d'air se forment dans la glace. C'est pourquoi la glace augmente de volume.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il est vide (ou proche du vide) et que le son qui est une onde ne peut se propager


CQFD



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'on voit la cornée qui est gorgée de sang


En effet, le flash éclaire le fond de la cornée au moment même de la photo.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce que cela modifie la tension des cordes vocales


L'helium dilate les cordes vocales. Leur vibrations deviennes plus aigües.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il y a un liant et d'ailleurs, cela dépend de la colle


Exact. Une colle est un produit chimique conçu pour créer des liaisons chimique avec les à coller. Selon les matériau, on doit utiliser des colles différentes.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> parce que faire un pouce c'est chiant


En fait, il y a un pouce et 3 doigts. Mais pourquoi ???



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas


Zut, je le savais ça... Ça reviendra



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas plutot 7


C'est bien 9 vies. Je crois que ça remonte à la mythologie egyptienne...



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> C'est une réaction chimique, comme la javelle blanchie ou l'eau oxygénée


Surement.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore c'est anglais


Effectivement, c'est anglais. Le tennis est issu d'un autre sport dans lequel plus on marquait de points et plus on reculais du filet: 15 pieds, 30, 40...



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi certaines personnes sont malades et pas d'autre ?? il s'agit d'un disfonctionnement phisiologique qui empêche les muscles de se mettre au repos pendant la nuit


RAS



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> non, moi, ça me fait rien


C'est une réaction nerveuse incontrolable. Chaque individu y réagit différemment.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux ça que le contraire si tu ne veux pas qu'est espèce disparraisse


Alors pourquoi est-il si difficile de trouver la bonne ?



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> on peut aussi l'écrire comme ça clé


Là il faut voir l'ethymologie du mot, mais pour ça je suis pas compétent.


Moi aussi je m'enuie. Voilà, voilà, je sors.

PS: pour l'encyclo, il y a wikipedia sur le net  
PS2: Vous connaissez le livre des pourquois de Philippe Vandel?

EDIT: Oups, grillé pour Vandel.


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

et bien je pensais pas que mes questions auraient des réponses aussi rapides et aussi prècises.

Bon et bien si quelqu'un a d'autres "pourquoi...?" sinon moi je me pose pleins d'autres questions


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

Comment le TEFLON colle à la poelle si rien n'accroche au TEFLON ?

Pourquoi touche-t-on du bois pour se donner chance ?

Pourquoi quand on est pressé, on a tous les feux rouges ?

EDIT: Une petite qui me revient à l'heure de l'apéro : Pourquoi le pastis, incolore, mélangé à l'eau, elle aussi incolore, donne une boisson opaque ?


----------



## daffyb (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Preuve n°1 ...


 Si tu respires de l&#8217;hélium, sa faible densité permettra à tes cordes vocales de vibrer beaucoup plus rapidement que dans de l&#8217;air « normal ». Ce qui explique cette petite voix de dessin animé qui fait rire à tout coup. 


  Si, au contraire, tu respirais un gaz plus dense que l&#8217;air (du krypton, par exemple), qu&#8217;arriverait-il?  


  Eh oui, tu aurais soudainement une voix très très grave!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben nan nos réponses ne se crontredisent pas mais se complètent



Moi, j'ai dit nulle part que nos réponses se contredisaient, je précisais, c'est tout 



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Heu longeur d'onde et Fréquence, c'est tout de même pareil (à l'inverse près  )



Comme disait ma grand mère : "C'est pareil, sauf que c'est pas la même chose"   

en fait, si F (en hertz) est la fréquence, si C est (en m/s) la vitesse de la lumière si L est (en m) la longueur d'onde, et si ma mémoire ne m'abuse pas, on a : L=F/C et F=C/L ou kekchose dans ce genre.


----------



## argothian22 (19 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Comment le TEFLON colle à la poelle si rien n'accroche au TEFLON ?


De son nom scientifique "téflonnique", il est apparu en 1940 pendant la seconde guerre mondiale sa mission première était d'équipé les soldats allemands de gilet en "téflon" pour que les balles dérappent au contact du gilet mais le concept fût vite abandonné (trop couteux). 

Aujourd'hui on est bien loin de sa mission première, puisque nous l'utlisons dans nos casserolles ou pôeles comme anti-adhérent. Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai lui dans science et vie junior qu'il s'accrochait à la pôele grâce à une colle spéciale à base de sève de l'arbre de Judée ou Gainier  http://Arbre de JudÃ©e ou Gainier


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi quand je fais tomber par terre ma tartine de confiture le matin, c'est toujours du coté de la confiture ????:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

Dis-moi, pourquoi t'es comme ça,
Pourquoi ça va pas,
Pourquoi t'essaies pas,
Pourquoi tu veux pas.

Dis-moi, pourquoi tu souris
Et pourquoi tu pleures,
Pourquoi t'as envie,
Et pourquoi t'as peur.

Dis-moi, pourquoi tu dis ça,
Pourquoi t'y crois pas,
Pourquoi t'y crois plus,
Pourquoi tu sais plus.

Tu vois, tu retrouves plus ta rue.
T'as paumé l'étage.
J'crois bien qu't'es perdue.
Tu marches pas, tu nages.

{Refrain:}
Et là, tu crois
Qu'je vais rester là sans rien dire ?
Ah oui, tu crois
Qu'je vais rester planté là
A te voir partir dans tes délires
Et te laisser faire n'importe quoi ?

Dis-moi, pourquoi tu fais ça,
Pourquoi t'arrête pas.
Tu te fous en l'air.
Ça a l'air de t'plaire.

Pourquoi, pourquoi tu comprends pas
Que c'est pas vrai tout ça,
Que tu reviendras pas
Si tu t'en vas par là ?

{Refrain}

Dis-toi, qu't'es en train de partir.
Tu t'es trompée d'navire,
T'as cassé ta dérive,
T'es en train d'te couler.

Et moi, moi tu m'as oublié.
Moi, tu y as pas pensé ?
Tu m'as juste laissé
Le droit de la fermer.

{Refrain}

Oh oh oh oh oh oh...
Oh oh oh oh oh oh...


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Si, au contraire, tu respirais un gaz plus dense que l&#8217;air (du krypton, par exemple), qu&#8217;arriverait-il?


Je me risquerai pas à faire l'expérience. Et quand tu expire, tu rejettes les gaz (krypton ou helium).



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> De son nom scientifique "téflonnique", il est apparu en 1940 pendant la seconde guerre mondiale sa mission première était d'équipé les soldats allemands de gilet en "téflon" pour que les balles dérappent au contact du gilet mais le concept fût vite abandonné (trop couteux).
> 
> Aujourd'hui on est bien loin de sa mission première, puisque nous l'utlisons dans nos casserolles ou pôeles comme anti-adhérent. Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai lui dans science et vie junior qu'il s'accrochait à la pôele grâce à une colle spéciale à base de sève de l'arbre de Judée ou Gainier


 
Ah bon. J'ai pas la même réponse. Rien n'accroche au TEFLON si ce n'est le TEFLON !
Dans ce que mo j'ai lu, il est expiqué que le fond des Poelles et autres casseroles sont rugeux. On progète du TEFLON liquide qui se loge dans les rugosités. En se solidifiant, le TEFLON se fixe dans les interstices de facon physique. Un peu comme une pièce de puzzle : si tu tire dessus, la pièce ne bouge pas.
Ensuite, on progète encore Teflon liquide qui, ce coup-ci, fusionnera avec le TEFLON des intrstices. On recommence jusqu'à obtenir une surface lisse.

On peut faire un jeu intelligent (pour une fois) de ce thread. J'ai encore 3 questions qui restent sans réponse (de votre part en tout cas  ).

Alors, des propositions?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Preuve n°1 ...



Ben là, pas de problèmes, on avait tort tous les deux, je ne sais plus qui à donné la bonne réponse : "parce que l'hélium, moins dense que l'air, permet à tes cordes vocales de vibrer plus vite"


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2005)

Heu... pourquoi les pets puent... 
-
-
-
-
-
-
Réponse : Ben pour que les sourds en profitent...   

_Oui c'est bon j'y vais..._


----------



## Soso2409 (19 Août 2005)

La la la la la, la la la
Pourquoi le saut à l'élastique ?
Pourquoi le Big Bang ?
Pourquoi une bouteille en plastique,
Pour se faire un bang ?
Pourquoi le lait qui bout déborde ?
Pourquoi c'est douloureux, les caries ?
Pourquoi les Allemands prennent le Concorde ?
Et surtout, pourquoi Tiberi ?

La la la la la, la la la
Pourquoi Patrick Fiori ?
Pourquoi Notre-Dame de Paris ?
Pourquoi les phares anti-brouillard ?
Pourquoi Jean-Pierre Gaillard ?
Pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi la corrida ?
Pourquoi le moteur 16 soupapes ?
Pourquoi les fraises tagada ?
Pourquoi le sida ?
Et surtout, pourquoi le pape ?

La la la la la, la la la
Pourquoi l'électrocution ?
Pourquoi la ratatouille ?
Pourquoi pas l'inflation ?
Pourquoi ma voix se barre en couille ?
Pourquoi les seins en silicone ?
Pourquoi, " c'est quoi les couches senior " ?
Pourquoi l'opération pièces jaunes ?
Et surtout, pourquoi George Bush junior ?

La la la la la, la la la


=> Texte et chanson par Les Wriggles ^^


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Heu... pourquoi les pets puent...
> -
> -
> -
> ...


 
Et moi qui cherchait à faire un thread intelligent...


----------



## hunjord (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, pourquoi t'es comme ça,
> Pourquoi ça va pas,
> Pourquoi t'essaies pas,
> Pourquoi tu veux pas.
> ...


je cherche d'ailleurs un live d'une émission style "sacré soirée" des infos????


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> De son nom scientifique "téflonnique", il est apparu en 1940 pendant la seconde guerre mondiale sa mission première était d'équipé les soldats allemands de gilet en "téflon" pour que les balles dérappent au contact du gilet mais le concept fût vite abandonné (trop couteux).
> 
> Aujourd'hui on est bien loin de sa mission première, puisque nous l'utlisons dans nos casserolles ou pôeles comme anti-adhérent. Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai lui dans science et vie junior qu'il s'accrochait à la pôele grâce à une colle spéciale à base de sève de l'arbre de Judée ou Gainier


Je crois que tu as pas bien compris ce que disait argothian22 mon petit Lalsaco ...
c'est trés fort comme hier , hein argo !


			
				lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi quand on est pressé, on a tous les feux rouges ?


Comprend pas trop ... 


			
				lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Une petite qui me revient à l'heure de l'apéro : Pourquoi le pastis, incolore, mélangé à l'eau, elle aussi incolore, donne une boisson opaque ?


c'est pas incolore la pastis !


----------



## daffyb (19 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Une petite qui me revient à l'heure de l'apéro : Pourquoi le pastis, incolore, mélangé à l'eau, elle aussi incolore, donne une boisson opaque ?


Il s'agit d'une réaction chimique intitulée la complexion. (Il y a aussi la précipitaion formant un solide, nomé précipité)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Août 2005)

Et pourquoi on tombe toujours sur la caddie qui tourne a droite avec sa roulette niquée ???:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi on tombe toujours sur la caddie qui tourne a droite avec sa roulette niquée ???:hein:



Juste une question de Karma... Moi, j'ai toujours un caddie nickel :style:


----------



## Nobody (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question de Karma... Moi, j'ai toujours un caddie nickel :style:


 
Moi, j'men fous: c'est toujours ma femme qui pousse le caddie.


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'une réaction chimique intitulée la complexion. (Il y a aussi la précipitaion formant un solide, nomé précipité)


 
C"est ça. L'eau réagit avec un composant du pastis issu de l'anis. Par contre je croyait que ça formait une émulsion (comme le lait) plus qu'un précipité. Mais bon, je veux bien te croire.


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi on tombe toujours sur la caddie qui tourne a droite avec sa roulette niquée ???:hein:


c'est parceque tu vas toujours à "Lidl"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'men fous: c'est toujours ma femme qui pousse le caddie.



Pourquoi?


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?


c'est vrai ça pourquoi, et l'égalité des sexes dans tous ça ?

Ce qui m'amène à mon prochain pourquoi :
Pourquoi les femmes veulent l'égalité des sexes ? Nan je déconne je le sais


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu as pas bien compris ce que disait argothian22 mon petit Lalsaco ...
> c'est trés fort comme hier , hein argo !



Heu, c'est possible mais je vois toujours pas...




			
				freezy a dit:
			
		

> Comprend pas trop ...


Sur un même trajet, c'est toujours le jour où t'es super pressé que tu te tappes les feux rouges, les trains sur les passages à niveaux, les troupeaux de vaches, enfin bref tout ce qui te ralentit. Alors qu'en temps normal, ben par définition ça roule normal. Alors, pourquoi ?




			
				freezy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas incolore la pastis !



OK, je m'excuse. Je me suis planté. Le pastis est pas incolore mais transparent.


----------



## Nobody (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?


 


Faut bien qu'elle se sente utile quand même. 

Pi moi, j'aime pas attendre derrière les gens qu'ils terminent leur choix devant chaque rayon. Je fais l'électron libre, j'alimente le caddie avec ce qui se trouve sur la liste qui n'est pas dans l'allée où le caddie se trouve.

En réalité, vu qu'elle bouge quand même et que je sais jamais dans quelle direction elle se déplace, je passe mon temps à chercher ma femme dans tout le magasin avec une bouteille de vin ou une botte de poireaux à la main.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Heu, c'est possible mais je vois toujours pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhââââ!!!! Pourquoi ils savent toujours pas faire correctement une citation multiple? ....


----------



## argothian22 (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ!!!! Pourquoi ils savent toujours pas faire correctement une citation multiple? ....


Pourtant il l'avait bien faite mais pour rajouter le bleu de freezy, il a craqué ! C'est les nerfs qui ont lachés à coup sûr


----------



## Lila (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi !,? Une question essentielle qui ne saurait éluder les autres toutes aussi importante :
-quand ?
-où ?
-comment ?
-qui ?

...auxquelles on se doit bien sûr de rajouter "et si ..." pour affiner l'analyse....

résultat  =  :hosto:  :casse: 

moi je préfère les verbes :
boire, manger, dormir, nager, b...., courir, rouler, sauter, flooder, réflechir (pas trop), penser (le moins possible), contrôler (avec parcimonie), commander (à boire de préférence), ronfler (en dormant), péter (aussi), tripoter (avant de dormir), regarder, voir, entendre, écouter, parler....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
VIVRE !!! :love:


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââ!!!! Pourquoi ils savent toujours pas faire correctement une citation multiple? ....


 
Je l'ai édité 3 fois mais j'arrive pas à corriger.

Et puis va voir plus hau, t'auras la preuve que ja sais faire les citation multiples. Mais là je sais pas ce qui foire. Apprend moi donc cet art noble maître


----------



## Nobody (19 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai édité 3 fois mais j'arrive pas à corriger.


 
Pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à corriger?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai édité 3 fois mais j'arrive pas à corriger.
> 
> Et puis va voir plus hau, t'auras la preuve que ja sais faire les citation multiples. Mais là je sais pas ce qui foire. Apprend moi donc cet art noble maître



... Juste QUOTE, pas quote ; petit scarabée...


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Juste QUOTE, pas quote ; petit scarabée...


 
En majuscule ? C'est ça ?

Pour info, les 3 citations sont écrites absolument de la même manière. Toutes en minuscules, sans fautes de frappe... Pourtant, une des 3 foire. Je pige pô.:hein:

EDIT: Ayé, c'est fait. J'ai effecé et réécrit le dernier [/qote]. Ça marche mais je sais pas pourquoi. Hop et on relance le fil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> En majuscule ? C'est ça ?
> 
> Pour info, les 3 citations sont écrites absolument de la même manière. Toutes en minuscules, sans fautes de frappe... Pourtant, une des 3 foire. Je pige pô.:hein:



En effet.... tu viens de mettre a jour un mystère.... 

EDITH : Le mieux reste de faire des copier/coller entre 2 fenêtres... Plus simple et efficace


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

J'ai trouvé le comment du pourquoi ça marchait pas. Je poste depuis le boulôt (Oh, pas bien) et je suis sur PC (Pas bien, pas bien du tout, je sais, mais Il n'y a que ça)
Le voilà le problème :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

Il n'y a plus personne? J'ai encore 2 questions à résoudre...

 Bon, ben tant pis.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi les Bordelais sont si laids alors que leurs femmes sont girondes?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

*Freezy, lalsaco*
j'ai une grave question qui me taraude...



pourquoi y a t'il des nioubes plutôt que rien ?




 :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus personne? J'ai encore 2 questions à résoudre...
> 
> Bon, ben tant pis.




Pour toutes tes questions je te conseille cet excellent ouvrage de référence:








Et meme toute la collec'


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Freezy, lalsaco*
> j'ai une grave question qui me taraude...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah, celle là je sais : PARCE QUE. Et puis voilà.


----------



## sofiping (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question de Karma... Moi, j'ai toujours un caddie nickel :style:



Un de mes fantasmes s'efondre .... patoshman avec un caddie :hein:


----------



## lalsaco (19 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour toutes tes questions je te conseille cet excellent ouvrage de référence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Merci jpmiss. Tiens, je l'ai pas celui ci. cést le dernier ?

Pour mes questions, j'ai les réponse qui vont bien avec.


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a t'il des nioubes plutôt que rien ?


Je sais pas pour occupper tes aprés-midi et tes longs week end d'aoüt !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pour occupper tes aprés-midi et tes longs week end d'aoüt !





*PATOCH'*
on le commence à la riveteuse ou à la scie sauteuse celui là ?


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *PATOCH'*
> on le commence à la riveteuse ou à la scie sauteuse celui là ?


Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *PATOCH'*
> on le commence à la riveteuse ou à la scie sauteuse celui là ?


 Moi j'aime mieux le goudron et les plumes.
C'est plus roots.


----------



## Freezy (19 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime mieux le goudron et les plumes.
> C'est plus roots.


Le goudron glisse sur moi désolé !! Je suis un glaçon !


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Le goudron glisse sur moi désolé !! Je suis un glaçon !


 
on va te balancer dans un bon bourbon alors


----------



## sofiping (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Le goudron glisse sur moi désolé !! Je suis un glaçon !


je suis un glaçon ....
sans contre façon .... 


une solution de fille .... le seche cheuveux 
 :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Le goudron glisse sur moi désolé !! Je suis un glaçon !



Et en plus, y cafte ... C'est un glaçon donneur !


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi R'né Charles Junior?  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2005)

Pourquoi Fillolon y vient plus sur Macgé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes fantasmes s'efondre .... patoshman avec un caddie :hein:



Oui ; mais avec un string en cuir clouté et une cagoule zippée, darling  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *PATOCH'*
> on le commence à la riveteuse ou à la scie sauteuse celui là ?



J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'une trancheuse à jambon, frérot ...    :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour toutes tes questions je te conseille cet excellent ouvrage de référence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouaahhhh quand je pense à mon premiers manuel qu'on m'a offert il ya presque vingt ans maintenant....  (snirfll)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Freezy, lalsaco*
> j'ai une grave question qui me taraude...
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, paske si il n'y avait rien à la place des nioubes, ni toi ni moi ne serions là ... et ça nous manquerait


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

Pourquoi les choses qu'on cherche sont toujours au dernier endroit ou on les cherche (j'ai perdu le cd d'install de mon super windows 2000  ) et pourquoi pour arrêter windows il faut cliquer sur démarrer HEIN POURQUOI POURQUOIIIIII ??? 
Et pourquoi mon patron veut pas acheter de macs?:rateau:


----------



## ptitchout (24 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les choses qu'on cherche sont toujours au dernier endroit ou on les cherche (j'ai perdu le cd d'install de mon super windows 2000  ) et pourquoi pour arrêter windows il faut cliquer sur démarrer HEIN POURQUOI POURQUOIIIIII ???
> Et pourquoi mon patron veut pas acheter de macs?:rateau:


 
Ben t'as déjà ailleurs un truc que t'avais perdu ?
:hein: :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Août 2005)

ptitchout a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as déjà ailleurs un truc que t'avais perdu ?
> :hein: :hein: :rateau:


 :mouais: Euuhhm je suis pas sûr de comprendre ta phrase.........
................en fait, si, j'ai rien compris à ta phrase !!! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## lalsaco (24 Août 2005)

Hypothèse :


			
				ptitchout a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as déjà cherché ailleurs un truc que t'avais perdu ?
> :hein: :hein: :rateau:


 
En gros, quand t'as trouvé t'arrete de chercher, non ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Pourquoi "non inscrit" poste souvent dans "switch et conseils d'achat" ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Pourquoi pour poster une question, on doit cliquer sur le bouton "Envoyer la réponse"? 


_ Ce me rappelle un certain bouton "Démarrer" pour éteindre... :casse:  _


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

c'est ce que l'on appelle un dialogue de sourd !!  :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que l'on appelle un dialogue de sourd !!  :mouais:


Pourquoi tu dis ça?


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

Pourquoi vous foutez en l'air mon thread avec des questions à 2 balles ? faut que je revienne ici un peu moi


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu dis ça?


heiiiiin ? :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous foutez en l'air mon thread avec des questions à 2 balles ? faut que je revienne ici un peu moi



Bon d'accord, une question à 1000 ¤ : "Pourquoi t'as pas 1000 ¤ à me filer ?"


----------

